# How should I tackle this?



## RyanM (Mar 3, 2010)

My engine bay isn't too dirty, but I'd like it to look better.

Here's what it looks like now;










What techniques/products should I use???

Thanks in advance,
Ryan


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Spray it with surfex at 4:1, aggitate with a selection of brushes, rinse with PW, whilst still wet spray AG VRC over everything and shut the bonnet to let it dry.

Should take half hour tops and will make a huge difference.


----------



## RyanM (Mar 3, 2010)

What's VRC?


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Vinyl and Rubber Care from Auto Glym


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

s70rjw said:


> Vinyl and Rubber Care from Auto Glym


Cover the air filter and electrical connections. I recognise that engine bay, but can't put a name to it... Vauxhall?


----------



## Matt-r (Jul 19, 2010)

Engine looks french to me?!?!?


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Matt-r said:


> Engine looks french to me?!?!?


Peugeot?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

panda?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Matt-r said:


> Engine looks french to me?!?!?


I was thinking the same...Clio or something Italian possibly.

As to what to do with the 'bay...apc, brushes & lots of microfibres, maybe some metal polish for the heatshield etc & some trim dressing for the plastic bits...with exposed coil packs, cone filter & ecu's I wouldn't be going anywhere near it with a Karcher!

:thumb:


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

i reckon saxo engine bay possibly


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

fiat panda. looks nice and tidy already, just needs a few bits polishing.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Yaaaaay PANDA! I won!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> As to what to do with the 'bay...apc, brushes & lots of microfibres, maybe some metal polish for the heatshield etc & some trim dressing for the plastic bits...*with exposed coil packs, cone filter & ecu's I wouldn't be going anywhere near it with a Karcher!*
> 
> :thumb:


^^ Seconded :thumb:

And agree that if that's an accurate picture of the condition, PW'ing it won't achieve anything other than potentially causing problems and once dry again it will look exactly like it does now in the picture. There's not sufficient soiling to warrant that approach imho (and especially given what Chris's pointed out). To my eye, that just needs very light localised cleaning with APC and then 'detailing' to bring up the various surfaces (paintwork, plastics & rubber, exposed metals) :thumb:


----------

